

AT&T updates text messaging plans in preparation for Verizon iPhone - roadnottaken
http://www.gearlive.com/news/article/leaked-att-text-messaging-plans-verizon-iphone-q111/

======
msluyter
Am I correct in that if you text some, but not a lot (>0, < 200/mo.) then your
fees at least double? Obnoxious, for infrequent texters like myself. (Will
certainly give more incentive to move to Verizon when my contract ends.)

